# Passenger tells off Uber driver and gets asked to exit his car



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*The driver already posted the video here himself, please follow link to that post...*

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-gave-my-pax-a-dishonorable-discharge-the-other-night.36247/


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The driver already posted the video here himself.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-gave-my-pax-a-dishonorable-discharge-the-other-night.36247/


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It's shouldn't be up to Uber to decide whether drivers can be tipped. Uber faces a class-action law suit over it for stealing drivers tips. So they just say "being Uber means no mean to tip" so brush away the fact they were stealing from drivers pockets and taking tips is illegal. I hope a federal judge fines the shit out of Uber.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> and taking tips is illegal.


"illegal" is a strong word.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> "illegal" is a strong word.


Illegal is Ubers first name


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

We're only getting a tip, no wage. $10 fare minus 20% uber fee minus $1 safe rider fee minus 14% social security minus 10% income tax equals $4.60 Then you can buy your gas, oil changes, car washes and make your car payment. Yeah, just the tip.


----------

